# Song Association Game



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Mary Had a Little Lamb* - Some school kids and Shelly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

Officially sticky now - lets all keep an eye on this so it doesn't wander off again.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*TWINKLE TWINKLE LITTLE STAR*-NURSERY KIDS,MY KIDS + ME


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

Poor little game,where oh where have you been.................apparently it went up to London to visit the Queen :lol:

*somewhere over the rainbow* Judy Garland

Some day I'll wish upon a star
And wake up where the clouds are far behind me
Where troubles melt like lemondrops
Away above the chimney tops
That's where you'll find me 
:wink:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*THE GIRL I KNEW SOMEWHERE*-THE MONKEES


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*I Knew You When* - Linda Rhonstadt

I just love this little game. ( smiley hearts emoticon? )


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

How do you play this game?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

The main way, I believe and anyone feel free to add or subtract, is by taking any word from the title of the last posted song and put your own song up that includes at least one of the words.

Now, sometimes we go off on tangent and get in to songs that's titles can be related...you'll notice it when it happens.

Come on and play!


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

You Light Up My Life : Leann Rhymes/ Trisha Yearwood


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

I agree,Terri it's the beaut company here that makes it such fun

*up up and away.........my beautiful balloon* fifth dimension


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*99 RED BALLOONS*-NENA

One hit wonder :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

*1999*-Prince


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Hey Nineteen* - Steely Dan

(This is perhaps one of my best associations ever...  )


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Na Na, Hey Hey Hey, Goodbye : Steam

(I love oldies) 8)


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Steam-*Peter gabriel


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2004)

*Hot Water*-Level 42


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

* trouble* PINK

I'm trouble
Yeah trouble now
Wendy's mad at me now lol


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*BLUE SAVVANNA SONG*- ERASURE


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

Shelly, Im *Red Hot*...LOL 

Its by Princess.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Dreamcatcher, I liked how you went from Pink to Blue. Nice one. 8)

Oh, and then Wendy went to Red.

I change mine:*Paint it Black* - The Stones


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*ACE OF SPADES*-BLACK SABBATH


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

The Sign : Ace of Base


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Warning Sign*-Coldplay


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*SIGN YOUR NAME[ACROSS MY HEART]*-TERENCE TRENT DARBY


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

At the Heart of It All - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2004)

*Going Back To My Roots*-Odyssey 8)


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*Roots Bloody Roots* - Sepultura


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*ROOTS,ROCK,REGGAE*-BOB MARLEY


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

*Stupiddisco*-Junior Jack

Anyone seen the video :?


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Hit the Road Jack : Ray Charles


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*HIT ME WITH YOUR RYTHYM STICK*-IAN DURY + THE BLOCKHEADS

hit me hit me hit me :roll:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

*Hit & Run*-Total Contrast


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Runaway* - Jefferson Starship


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Life on Mars?-*David Bowie


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*YOU SEXY THING*-HOT CHOCOLATE


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*Seksi vie ja taksi tuo* - Nylon Beat

Translating this song name isn't a very easy task, so I won't try it cuz can't do it properly. But the song tells about sex, or indeed sexual desire, which makes a woman take a taxi drive to her boyfriend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2004)

'Tuo' must mean something like 'to you', Ninnu?

*Joe Le Taxi*-Vanessa Paradis


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Wendy said:


> 'Tuo' must mean something like 'to you', Ninnu?


No, it is one form of Finnish verb 'tuoda', which mean e.g. to bring, to transport, to carry etc. I think in this case it means 'the taxi transports' = 'taksi tuo'. 'Seksi vie' might mean 'sex takes (you)' in this particular case. 'Tuoda' is the basic form of that verb and it is also a counterpart for that previous verb 'vied?' in the sense that if 'tuoda' means carrying something from the place A to the place B, 'vied?' takes that thing back from the place B to the place A. But not in this particular case, the verbs only rhyme well in this Nylon Beat song. Argh Finnish is too tricky a language for translation purposes, at least for me! But OK, I'll try doing it anyway:

Seksi vie ja taksi tuo = Sex takes and the taxi transports.

Yay I did it! And 'ja' means 'and' in English. At least this was an easy task. :wink:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*WITH A LITTLE HELP FROM MY FRIENDS*-JOE COCKER


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Hey Joe-*Jimi Hendrix


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*HEY HEY*-ERIC CLAPTON


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Tears in Heaven : Eric Clapton


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Ninnu, thanks for explaining, I like to learn about languages.

*Why Should I Cry*-Nona Hendrix


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*DONT CRY FOR ME ARGENTINA*-MADONNA


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

*Rainy Night In Georgia*-Randy Crawford


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

The Night the Lights When Out in Georgia : Reba MCEntire


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*I DROVE ALL NIGHT*-ROY ORBISON


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

The Night Santa Went Crazy : Weird Al

I love his songs....I know almost every single one. Be listening to him since I was really little 8)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*SANTA BABY*-MADONNA


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

I love that song ^  I sing to it every Christmas

Material Girl - Madonna


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*LIKE A VIRGIN*-MADONNA


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Like A Surgen - Weird Al

(a parody of Like a Vergin by Madonna)


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

*Dr Beat*-Miami Sound Machine


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Turn the Beat Around* - Miami Sound Machine also? or was it Gloria Estevan by then?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*ALL AROUND THE WORLD*-LISA STANSFIELD


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

*Everywhere*-FleetwoodMac


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*EVERYTHING MUST GO*-MANIC STREET PREACHERS


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Our Lips Are Sealed : Go Go's

(Hope I spelled everything right...I just used to love danceing to the Go Go's when I was like five....they were my favorite band) 8)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*KISS KISS*-HOLLY VALANCE


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus* - sung by Everyone known to mankind


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

*Elizabeth on the Bathroom Floor* - The Eels

I'm not going into the details of how i associated this song with that one. I'm listening to the Cannibal Corpse version of I saw mommy kissing santa claus right now and its rocking my loins.


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

The Restroom Door Said Gentleman (not sure who sings it, but it's on the Twisted Christmas CD) :roll:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*She came in thru the Bathroom Window*- Joe Cocker? Leon Russell?

:? Some gravely voiced singer...I think Cocker.

But wait, after posting I'm wondering Beatles?

Okay, send in a music genius, please.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*SHES THE ONE*-ROBBIE WILLIAMS


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*She be the one* - Enrique Iglesias

Oh, my fav latino artist...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*ONE MORE NIGHT*-PHIL COLLINS


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

One - Mettalica


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

One More Minute With You: Weird Al


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*MORE THAN WORDS*-EXTREME


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*Sanoja* - Nylon Beat. (BTW, the title of NB's album: *Extreme* :wink

And the English translation of the song Sanoja: *Words*


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

*Words Dont Come Easy*-FR David


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*EASY LOVER*-PHIL COLLINS


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2004)

*Parttime Lover*-Stevie Wonder


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*IF I COULD TURN BACK TIME*-CHER


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Tramps and Theives :Cher


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*YOU LITTLE THIEF*-FERGUL SHARKY


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

*A Little More Love*-Olivia Newton-John


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*LETS GET PHYSICAL*-O-N-J


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

*Body Language*-Queen


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*A Moment to "MY"self* Macy Gray

Hey Wendy and Clover. :wink:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*ONE MOMENT IN TIME*-WHITNEY HOUSTEN


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

Hey Terri 

*Moments In Love*-The Art Of Noise


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

*Weak*- Skunk Anansie


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

*Fragile*-Sting


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

*Hey Little Girl*-Icehouse


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*HEY BABY*-DJ OTZI :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

*Baby Wants To Ride*-Frankie Knuckles


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*BORN TO BE WILD*-STEPENWOLF


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2005)

*Of Crime And Passion*-Duran Duran


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*SEX CRIME*-EURYTHMICS


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sex Shooter*-Vanity 6


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*SEXED UP*-ROBBIE WILLIAMS


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*if you think i'm sexy* - Rod Stewart ( i submit this title with my head hung low...what a vanity song that was.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

O yes I wasnt sure if I was gonna post Vanity, Terri, but then thought it may be healthy for me to do so.

*Sexy Mother Fucker*-Prince


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

*My One Temptation*-Mica Paris


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

Clover,
I now just realize Terri meant vanity as in Rod Sewarts song (If you think Im sexy, yes thats REALl vanity..lol), not in the Vanity 6 Sex Shooter song....

*Temptation*-Heaven 17


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*HEAVEN CAN WAIT*-MEATLOAF


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

*Bullet The Blue Sky*-U2


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*YELLOW brick road*-elton john


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

*Pink Cadillac*- Natalie Cole


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*BROWN eyed girl*-van morrison


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

*White Horse*-Laid Back


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*EVERGREEN*-WILL YOUNG


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

*Greeny Green* by Goodie MOb


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*BLUE SUEDE SHOES*-ELVIS 8)


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2005)

*Black Velvet*-Alanah Miles


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

PURPLE PEOPLE EATER - SHEB WOOLY ( 1958! )

Well I saw the thing comin' out of the sky
It had the one long horn, one big eye.
I commenced to shakin' and I said "ooh-eee"
It looks like a purple people eater to me.

It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater.
(one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater)
A one-eyed one-horned, flyin' puple people eater
Sure looks stange to me. (one eye?)

Well he came down to earth and lit in a tree
I said Mr. Purple People Eater don't eat me
I heard him say in a voice so gruff
I wouldn't eat you cuz you're so tough

It was a one-eyed, one-horned flyin' purple people eater
one-eyed, one-horned flyin' purple people eater
one-eyed, one-horned flyin' purple people eater
Sure looks strange to me. (one horn?)

I said Mr. Purple People Eater, what's your line
He said it's eatin' purple people and it sure is fine
But that's not the reason that I came to land
I wanna get a job in a rock and roll band

Well bless my soul, rock and roll, flying purple
people eater. Pidgeon-toed, undergrowed, flyin'
purple people eater (we wear short shorts)
Flyin' purple people eater
sure looks strange to me.

And then he swung from the tree and lit on the
ground. He started to rock, really rockin' around
It was a crazy little ditty with a swingin' tune
(sing aboop boop aboopa lopa lum bam boom)

Well, bless my soul, rock and roll
flyin' purple people eater.
Pigeon-toed, undergrowed, flyin' purple peopleeater.
Flyin' little people eater
Sure looks strange to me. (purple people?)

And then he went on his way, and then what do
you know. I saw him last night on a TV show.
He was blowing it out, a'really knockin' em dead
Playin' rock and roll music through the horn in
his head (clarinet solo) ( Tequila)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Clover! I just went to your new website!

It has wedding, friends and anniversary pictures. Please tell your Mom that, as a mother, I appreciated her pumpkins. 

You are just beautiful...inside and out.

terri


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

*Blame It On The Rain*-Milli Vanilli (.....nihilli..)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*ITS RAINING MEN*-GERI HALIWELL


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2005)

*The Rain*-Orange 'Juice' Jones


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Raindrops Keep falling on my Head* - BJ Thomas

What an absolutely awful song. You made me do it! :twisted:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*HOLD YOUR HEAD UP*-ARGENT


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*CANT GET YOU OUTTA MY HEAD*-KYLIE MINOGUE


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

Clover, I had forgotten about that. That was a long time ago 

*Reset Your Brain*-Soulvation


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*INSANITY*-OCEANIC


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2005)

*Crazy*-Seal


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*CRAZY FOR YOU*-MADONNA


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*PAPA DONT PREACH*-MADONNA


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Son of a Preacher Man* - Dusty Springfield


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

*Like A Prayer*-Madonna


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

*Wishing On A Star*-Rose Royce


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*FALL AT YOUR FEET*-CROWDED HOUSE


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2005)

*feets don't fail me now* Little Feat


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*DON'T STOP ME NOW*-QUEEN


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

*stop in the name of love* The Supremes


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*WHOS GONNA RIDE YOUR WILD HORSES*-U2


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2005)

*Bicycle Race*-Queen


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

*Last Train To Paradise*-Quazar


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

*This City Never Sleeps*-Eurythmics


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Early Clover?? It was 1:00 pm here when you wrote your post. Youve got your time all mixed up  
What time is it there then? What exactly is our time difference anyway, I dont know anymore either now :? lol

*When The Lady Smiles*-Golden Earring


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2005)

> I SHOULD NOT BE HERE TONIGHT!!!.


I thought that with your disorder, that shouldnt be TOO much of a problem  
(again, I hope Im not being too rude with my joke).

LMAO. :lol:

*I Love Your Smile*-Shanice (right?)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Whenever I see your smiling Face* - James Taylor

Hate I missed you two's party. :lol:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*HUNGRY EYES*-ERIC CARMEN


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey Terri, we missed you around for our party. Where were you :wink:

*English Eyes*-Toto


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*The Way We Were* - barbara streisand...i know the most sappy stuff in the universe. sad, but true. 

yeah well, i'll just be waiting for that party, girls. of course i will have to stay awake all night to attend but i am willing to do it for the cause of a good party.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*HOLDING BACK THE YEARS*-SIMPLY RED


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

http://www.rathergood.com/holding/

Sorry I just couldn't resist


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

very funny falling free......you have way too much free time :lol:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I do I do, but I just can't hear that simply red song without thinking he's saying holding back the "ears" instead of years after I saw that clip.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh and on the topic of simply red has any one seen the film 24 hour party people, in the film (which is a very good comedy/drama about the manchester scene from joy division to the happy mondays , the whole rave scene hacienda etc) there is a scene where steeve coogan who playes tony wilson in the film points out mick hucknall the ginger "twat" or words to that effect as being in attendence at the first sex pistols gig, does anyone know if this is true? and if it is how could he have gone on to make music which was well......... so sh1t?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*In the Year 2525* - Zager and Evans


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*YEAR 3000*-BUSTED


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I've got two songs:

*2000 O.D.* - Space Tribe

*The Final Countdown 2000* - Europe


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, I forgot one song with a year:

*Vuonna 1985* - Eppu Normaali

The title in English: *In the Year 1985*

Hey people, I'd like to see more song names like this - please post?


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

So I guess noone's seen 24 hour party people then?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

soz falling free i've never even heard of it let alone seen it


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

*New Gold Dream ('81, '82, '83, '84)*-Simple Minds

or:

*1984*-Eurythmics


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Dream a Little Dream of Me* - Louis Armstrong. I can't think of the woman I hear singing it in my head. Noooo, not me...somebody else sang it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2005)

Yeah Terri, its a woman, but I dont know her name either :?:

What about this one:

*The First Time (Ever I Saw Your Face)*-Roberta Flack

Im in love with this song. Its a beauty.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Time is on My Side*- The Stones

There are some beautiful vocals on that Flack song...lyrics are haunting when you read them...like if you hate her singing, the lyrics are still great. IMHO...oh so humble.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Here are the lyrics, Terri*:

The first time ever I saw your face
I thought the sun rose in your eyes
And the moon and the stars were the gifts you gave
To the dark and the end of the skies

And the first time ever I kissed your mouth
I felt the earth move in my hand
Like the trembling heart of a captive bird
That was there at my command, my love

And the first time ever I lay with you
I felt your heart so close to mine
And I knew our joy would fill the earth
And last, till the end of time, my love

The first time ever I saw your face
Your face
Your face
Your face

Dear memories I have with this song.
Will look up another one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

*Time*-Culture Club


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Does Anybody really know what time it is* - Chicago

Thanks for posting the lyrics. Yes, it's a very special tune.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

*Time* - I'Dees


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

I forgot:

*Aikaan oikeaan* - Kaija K?rkinen & Ile Kallio

The title in English: *In the Right Time*


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

*In A Lifetime*-Clannad & Bono


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*spice up your life*-spice girls


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

*Strike It Up*-BlackBox


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Up, Up and Away* - The 5th Dimension

Why oh why do these awful songs come in to my head ? :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2005)

*Upside Down*-Diana Ross


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Nobody loves you when you're down and out*- Eric Clapton

ewwww Wendy, that song of yours is about as bad as mine before. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

O terri, I LIKE Upside Down, really I do :lol:

*Nobody Loves Me*-Mathilde Santing (dutch singer)


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Come See About Me* I believe that is The Supremes in keeping with your Diana Ross tune.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2005)

*Call Me*-Blondie


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*Take on me *- A-ha


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Take It to the Limit* - The Eagles


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

*Take That To The Bank*-Shalamar (or Shakatak?) :?:


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*everything changes but you*-take that


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

*Who Keeps Changing Your Mind*-South Street Players


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*If You Could Read My Mind* - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

*Dont Let Me Be Misunderstood*-Santa Esmeralda


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2005)

*Dont Let Go*-En Vogue


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

*Going Back To My Roots*-Odyssey


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*going underground*the jam?????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

*Hide And Seek*-Five Star


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2005)

CLOVER IS BACK!!! Where the hell were you?! 

*(I Need A) Hideway*-D'Lacey


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*RUNAWAY*-THE CORRS


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2005)

:wink:

*Dont Walk Away*-Jade


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Clover,sweetie how the devil are you?
wonderful to see your back,no,I mean see you back.....here.......again lol

*fade to grey-Visage*


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

*Fade to Black * by Metallica


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

*black betty-Ram Jam*


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

*Bette Davis Eyes- Kim Carnes*


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*HUNGRY EYES*ERIC CARMEN


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

*Hungry Like the Wolf* -Duran Duran


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2005)

*Night Boat*-Duran Duran 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

*Sailing*-Rod Stewart


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

carribean blue-enya


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

*Midnight Blue-Lou Gramm*


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

*Isnt it Midnight*-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2005)

Love that song Clover....

Also this one:

*Love Will Never Do Without You*-Janet Jackson


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

*With or without you*-- U2


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

I still miss her 

lol

*Erotic City*-Prince


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

*erotica*-madonna


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2005)

> LOL Wendy...me too. Too funny, I guess you knew where I would go next.


I did :wink:

*Garden Party*-Mezzoforte


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

*blue in green* -Miles Davis


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

No Digity- *Blackstreet*


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

*Black Brother*-Angie Stone


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

*Buddy Holly* Weezer


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

*lightbulb sun*-Porcupine Tree


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

My Feet Won't Move-Fruit*Cake* :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

*Cold As Ice*-Foreigner 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

All I Need-*Air*


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

*Airbag*-Radiohead


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

*FAT*-Weird Al Jankovic


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

*Big Mouth Strikes Again*-The Smits


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

*Two Tribes*-Frankie Goes To Hollywood


----------



## mareo27 (Apr 5, 2005)

It takes Two-Rob Base

(the song I learned the rodger rabbit to)


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

*Two People*-Tina Turner


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

*Strange Love*-Depeche Mode


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

*Hey Little Girl*-Icehouse


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*She Use to be My Girl* - The O'Jays


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

*My Girl Is Back!!!!!!*

Welcome back Terri!!!!!!!! Im so HAPPY!!

*This Used To Be My Playground*-Madonna


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

I fear that was a one time visit, Clover. But we hope to see you again here, terri* :wink:

*Sleeping In My Car*-Roxette


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2005)

*Talking In Your Sleep*-The Romantics


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

*Dont Let Me Be The Last To Know*-Britney Spears


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Linda Let Me Be the One* Springsteen


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

*You're Still The One*-Shania Twain


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

* You're My Soul and Inspiration * Righteous Brothers


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2005)

*You're My Heart, You're My Soul*-Modern Talking


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*My Heart Can't Tell You No* Rod Stewart


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

*Can't Turn My Heart Away*-Art Garfunkel


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*This Old Heart of Mine* - Rod Stewart...again.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Old Fashioned Love Song* - Three Dog Night


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

*A New Flame*-Simply Red


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Take It to the Limit* The Eagles


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

*Take Me Up (Higher)*-Jocelyn Brown


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2005)

*Higher Love*-Steve Winwood


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Your Love Keeps Lifting Me Higher* - Jackie Wilson


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

*Your Love Is Lifting Me*-Nomad


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Where is the Healing* - Eleanor McEvoy


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

*I Specialize In Love*-Sharon Brown


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Midnight at the Oasis* - Maria Muldaur


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

Suddenly Last Summer-The *Motels*

I always get certain memories when I hear this song. So for this special event I want to put the lyrics down 8)

It happened one summer, it happened one time
It happened forever, for a short time
A place for a moment, an end to dream
Forever I loved you, forever it seemed

refrein:

One summer never ends, one summer never began
It keeps me standing still, it takes all my will
And then suddenly last summer
And then suddenly last summer

Sometimes I never leave, but sometimes I would
Sometimes I stay too long, sometimes I would
Sometimes it frightens me, sometimes it would
Sometimes I'm all alone and wish that I could

refrein

And then suddenly last summer

refrein

And then suddenly last summer

Until suddenly last summer
And then suddenly last summer


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

*Cruel Summer*-Ace Of Base


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2005)

*Cruel*-Toto


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Goodbye Cruel World* - James Darren ( I'm talking old song )


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2005)

*The End Of The World*-The Cure


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*What Becomes of the Brokenhearted*- Jimmy Ruffin


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

*Foolish Games*-Jewel


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

That doesn't go _here_...

That goes _there_....

:lol:

Now, back to What becomes of the Brokenhearted.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2005)

LOL.. terri, I KNEW that 

And Clover playing by herself.

*Precious Little Diamond*-Fox The Fox


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

well of course you did, Wendy...of course. :lol: :wink:

*Diamonds are a Girl's Best Friend* - I keep seeing the Madonna video so I'll say Madonna.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Marilyn Monroe perhaps? :wink:

*Lady*-Modjo


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Marilyn Monroe, exactly. 

*The Lady is a Tramp* - Old Blue Eyes...Sinatra


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

*The Talk Of The Town*-The Pretenders


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2005)

"You Made Me Gay"- Gravy *Train*


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2005)

*Y.M.C.A*-The Village People...VERY gay. It was the first single I bought, Clover. Didnt know then what I know now...lol. The signs were already there... :lol: How could my mother have missed THAT!

Off to sleep. It was fun playing with you :wink:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

hells bells! you two always go to bed before i can get in on the fun. Clove, you even did Hangman without me.  wah....

:lol:

we need to arrange a game night. want to?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Stand by Your Man* - One of them wailing country hussies. 

yes, i would indeed love to have a game night. i am in eastern standard time. it seems like you guys ( well...girls) are on around 6 to 8p.m. or so, my time. if you can figure it out, just tell me when. fortunately anytime is good for me...unfortunately i get all messed up with the time thing.

*but* you two are two smart cookies, so let me know.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Hi Girls. Really nice idea. Im ok with the time. I think during the weekend is best? What do you guys think?

*Stand By Your Man*-who was that again?lol


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

oh, it was Tammy Wynette or somebody like that...Loretta Lynn...one of those. :?

Yes! the weekend will be a great time. How about this Sunday? Miracles of miracles, I might have something to do this Saturday at 4. Is Friday part of the weekend? I could probably do it tomorrow, too, maybe.
[/b]


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2005)

Terri, Im ok for this weekend, too. Only I'll have to see when exactly, because I may be going out, but am not sure yet which night that will be. I will come back to this.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

When a man loves a woman
Can't keep his mind on nothing else
He'll trade the world
For the good thing he's found
If she's bad he can't see it
She can do no wrong
Turn his back on his best friend
If he put her down

When a man loves a woman
Spend his very last dime
Tryin' to hold on to what he needs
He'd give up all his comfort
Sleep out in the rain
If she said that's the way it ought to be

Well, this man loves a woman
I gave you everything I had
Tryin' to hold on to your precious love
Baby, please don't treat me bad

When a man loves a woman
Down deep in his soul
She can bring him such misery
If she plays him for a fool
He's the last one to know
Lovin' eyes can't ever see

When a man loves a woman
He can do no wrong
He can never own some other girl
Yes when a man loves a woman
I know exactly how he feels
Cause baby, baby, baby you're my world.

*When a Man loves a Woman* - Percy Sledge


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

...oh yeah, this be *the* man.  sorry, i jest can't help myself.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2005)

Terri I dont mind, I think he's cute too!

*I Am A Woman In Love*-Barbra Streisand


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Hungry Like a Wolf* - Duran Duran


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

*Eaten Alive*-Diana Ross & Michael Jackson


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

*alive alive o* - molly malone


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Eat you alive - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

*Tiger, Tiger*-Duran Duran


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Eye of the Tiger* - Survivor


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain* - Willie


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

*
get it on* - t rex


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*You Can't Always Get What You Want* - The Stones


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2005)

Hi Terri 

*Whatever You Want*-Status Quo


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi Clover! 

*Looking For Love*-Karen Ramirez


----------



## mareo27 (Apr 5, 2005)

digital love-daft punk


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

*If This Aint Love*-Sophie Ellis Baxter ft Groovejet


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*What's Love got to Do with It?* Tina Turner

struttin' her stuff and singing her song!


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2005)

*Ode to a Superhero *  Weird Al Yankovic

DebbyDee


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

We have a new player. Hey Debbydee! 8)

*Superman*-Eminem


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank God someone else to play! YAY!

*Superstar* - Leon Russell ( Well that Carpenter woman made it famous but he wrote it. )

Hey Wendy...feeling cooler?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank god terri*, a LOT cooler! 8)

*Shining Star*-Earth, Wind & Fire


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

"STELLAR" Incubus


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2005)

*You Are The Universe*-The Brand New Heavies


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

*Wishing On A Star*-Rose Royce


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

Clovey, nice to see you back here...! Yeehaaaawwww 

*Everybody Is A Star*-Felix


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

The Clash - *Death Is A Star*


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

Shooting Star- Dylan


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Dark Star - Grateful Dead


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Cryptopsy - Dead & Dripping.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

*Alive*-Pearl Jam


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Superjoint Ritual - All Of Our Lives Will Get Tried*


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

*The Secret Of Life*-James Taylor


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Lush Life* - Natalie Cole ( I have no idea who did it first...old, old song.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

*Pop Life*-Prince


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Opeth - Death Whispered A Lullaby*


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2005)

*Rock Is Dead*-Marilyn Manson


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Mot?rhead - Rock 'N' Roll*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

*Body Rock*-Maria Videl


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Pixies - Break My Body*


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

*Body Language*-Queen


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

*Anti-Nowhere League - Queen & Country*


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

Queen of The Silver Dollar--EmmyLou Harris


----------



## jake (Jul 12, 2005)

Silver Threads & Golden Needles---The Springfields


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

*Needles and Pins*-The Ramones


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Black Magic Woman* - Santana ( needles and pins, voodoo doll...close as I could get.  )


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Strange Kind of Woman - Deep Purple


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

*Gold Dust Woman*-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

oh wendy, I stink at the song games... hmm...

Bibbety Bobbety Boo (from Disney's cinderalla?)


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

*Bang-A-Boomerang*-Abba


----------



## Welshlad (Jul 11, 2005)

Tie me Kangeroo Down- *Rolf Harris* :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

Downtown-- B52s


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

*where the streets have no name*- U2


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

*Streetlife*-Randy Crawford a.o.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

*Street Spirit Fade Out*-- Radiohead


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

* bright side of the road * Van Morrison


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

*Bright Eyes*-Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

*Pale Blue Eyes* - Velvet Underground


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

*Judy Blue Eyes*-Crosby Stills and Nash

Finally _got_ one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

*Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds*

Judy... Lucy... female names... that's an association, right?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

*sky pilot* the animals


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Pink Floyd - The Gunner's Dream

(sorry, couldn't think of anything better, probably because I don't like Sky Pilot)


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice Dream-- Radiohead


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

*Dreams*-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

* sweet dreams * Eurythmics

* sweet dreams * Patsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

*Sweet Caroline*-Neil Diamond


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

*Sweet Jane* - Velvet Underground

(why the only songs that come to my mind are by Velvet Underground? I don't listen to them that often. Some psychologist should have a look at this, I guess..)


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Jane Says, Jane's Addiction


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

Oops, wrong game.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

sorry but I don't know any Jane songs

*say you love me* Simply Red


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

Almost the same title, shell

*Say That You Love Me*-Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2005)

Lovefool, The Cardigans


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

*Dancin' Fool* - Frank Zappa


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2005)

*ship of fools * the doors


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

--


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

* don't phunk with my heart * Black Eyed Peas


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

*Don't Leave Me Now* - Pink Floyd


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

*if you leave me now* Chicago


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Don't Leave Me this Way* - Thelma Houston

(Chicago was the first concert I ever went to, Shelly.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2005)

We have all different kinds of Top 1000's Ever playing on the radio here. Really really nice. Chicago came along as well. And Thelma Houston and Pink Floyd and Queen and Abba and Dire Straits and Fleetwood Mac and CCR and Foreigner and Boston and The Police and Prince and Alan Parsons and.........many many more 8)

*Don't Go*-Yazoo


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2006)

Ive got it playing right now:

*Your Love Is King*-Sade 8)

Happy New Year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2006)

*Hang On To Your Love*-Sade


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

Lovers (live a little longer)- Abba


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

*Goodbye My Lover* - James Blunt


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road - Elton John


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

*A Brand New Day *-Wizard of Oz


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2006)

*the Day before you came*-Abba


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2006)

*Around the World in a Day*-Prince & the Revolution


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Dream Theater- Another *Day*


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Valley of *Dreams*- Tiger Army


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

*Eldorado*-Dream Theatre


----------



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

Cadillac Ranch-Bruce Springsteen

"*Eldorado* fins, whitewalls and skirts 
Rides just like a little bit of heaven here on earth"


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

Is it Love you're after (or just a good time?)-Rose Royce


----------



## lorib64 (Dec 12, 2006)

What's love got to do with it?
Tina Turner


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Pirate *Love* - the New York Dolls


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

love fool - the cardigans


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Why do fools fall in love? - diana ross


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

back on the chain gang - pretenders


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

Unchain my heart - joe cocker


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

you are beautiful - chiq


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

the first time ever I saw your face - roberta flack


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

One Piece at a *Time* - Johnny Cash


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

goodbye, my love - demis roussos


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

After the love has gone - earth, wind & fire


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Puttin' a rush (on me) - Future force


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

You've got to give me room - Oleta Adams


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Rooms on fire - Stevie Nicks


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

burning heart - survivor


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

*Time To Burn* - Storm


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Runaway train - Soul asylum


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Last chance on the stairway - duran duran


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

The music sounds better with you - *Star*dust


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Listen to the radio - Tom Robinson


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

The best disco in town 8) - the Ritchie family


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Disco Inferno/Music - Madonna (the Confessions Tour)


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2007)

Crying at the Discotheque - Alcazar


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Indian Summer Sky - U2


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Suddenly last Summer - the Motels


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Everything must change - Paul Young


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

still in love 8)

Alive - Pearl Jam


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Blue Jean - David Bowie


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Saturday - East 57th St.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

I love saturday - Erasure


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Nightporter - Japan


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Big in Japan - Alphaville


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Diamonds & Pearls - Prince


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2007)

I am what I am - Gloria Gaynor


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Gloria - U2


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

The look of Love - ABC


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

*Got Me Wrong* - Alice in Chains


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Don't get me wrong - the Pretenders


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

*Don't Come Around Here No More* - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Stay away - Toto


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Should I *Stay* or Should I Go - The Clash


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

*She Said She Said* - The Beatles


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Say, say, say - Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

*Say, Man * - Bo Diddley


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

*Honey Don't* - Carl Perkins


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Honey - Mariah Carey


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

*Carry That Weight* - The Beatles


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Take me with u - Prince & the Revolution


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Find out who your friends are- Tracy Lawrence


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

the bends - radiohead


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

Lowa-Slipknot

Relax...it's over,you belong to me,I fill your mouth with dirt
Relax...it's over,you can never leave
I take your second digit with me... Love...

You are...my first,I can bareley breath
I find you fascinating
You are...my favorite,lay you down to sleep
It's all that I can do to stop...Love...

So blue...so broken,paper doll decays
I haven't left you yet
So cold...subversive,your eyes are full of bleach
Tomorrow,I will go away again...Love...

YOU ARE MINE,YOU WILL ALWAYS BE MINE,I CAN TEAR YOU APART
I CAN RECOMBINE YOU
ALL I WANT IS TO COVET YOU ALL
YOU BELONG TO ME
I WILL KILL YOU TO LOVE YOU.(LOVE)


----------



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2007)

What have I done to Deserve this?-Pet Shop Boys (love that song, fan of Dusty Springfield )


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

*Queen adreena- Desert Lullaby *

how, how did i get here
what world is this
how, how did i get here
what world is this
looking at forever
the ivory bones did speak
i walked the path to nowhere
found there's nothing underfeet
looking at forever
this river's running dry
the desert thirst
has done her worst
she cursed my lullaby
how, how did i get here
what world is this
how, how did i get here
what world is this
the midnight sun burns holes
in the soles of my feet
i kneel before you
i say, please f*ck me baby
looking at forever
i cling to every limb
please hold me tight
for the dead of night
prefers my suffering...
how, how did i get here
what world is this
what world is this
what world is this
what world is this
what world is this
the midnight suns burns holes
in the soles of my feet
i kneel down before you
i say, please f*ck me baby
please, f*ck me baby.


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

*Sleep Together - Porcupine Tree *

This means out 
This is your way out 
Do or drown 
Do or drown in torpor

Leave no trace 
All my files erased 
Burn my clothes 
Burn my Prada trainers

Let's sleep together 
Right now 
Relieve the pressure 
Somehow 
Switch off the future 
Right now 
Let's sleep forever


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

*System Of A Down ? Violent Pornography

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody, everybody f*cks

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody, everybody sucks

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody, everybody cries

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody dies

It's a non-stop disco
Bet you it's Nabisco
Betcha didn't know

It's a non-stop disco
Bet you it's Nabisco
Betcha didn't know

It's a non-stop disco
Betcha didn't know
Betcha didn't know

It's a non-stop disco
Betcha didn't know
Betcha didn't know
Betcha didn't know

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody, everybody f*cks

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody, everybody sucks

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody, everybody dies

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody, everybody cries

It's a non-stop disco
Bet you it's Nabisco
Betcha didn't know

It's a non-stop disco
Bet you it's Nabisco
Betcha didn't know

It's a non-stop disco
Betcha didn't know
Betcha didn't know

It's a non-stop disco
Betcha didn't know
Betcha didn't know
Betcha didn't know

It's a violent pornography
Choking chicks and sodomy
The kinda shit you get on your TV

It's a violent pornography
Choking chicks and sodomy
The kinda shit you get on your TV

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody, everybody sucks

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody, everybody f*cks

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody, everybody dies

Everybody, everybody, everybody livin' now
Everybody, everybody, everybody dies

It's a non-stop disco
Bet you it's Nabisco
Betcha didn't know

It's a non-stop disco
Bet you it's Nabisco
Betcha didn't know

It's a non-stop disco
Betcha didn't know
Betcha didn't know

It's a non-stop disco
Betcha didn't know
Betcha didn't know
Betcha didn't know

It's a violent pornography
Choking chicks and sodomy
The kinda shit you get on your TV

It's a violent pornography
Choking chicks and sodomy
The kinda shit that's on your TV

It's a violent pornography
Choking chicks and sodomy
The kinda shit that's on you TV

It's on the TV
F*ck
Turn off you TV

Can you say "brainwashing?"

It's a non-stop disco

*


----------



## xxxphillixxx (Jun 24, 2008)

The Baying of the Hounds - Opeth
(well some of it, that can relate to the brainwashing ness)

His words are flies
Swarming towards the true insects
Feasting on buried dreams
And spreading decay upon your skin
His eyes spew forth a darkness
That cut through and paralyse
Casts light upon your secrets
Forced to confront your enemies

His mouth is a vortex
Sucking you into it's pandemonium
Fools you with a helping hand of ashes
Reached out in false dismay
His body is a country
The cities lay dead beyond despair
Friends turned enemies unable to come clean 
In a rising fog of reeking death

Everything you believed is a lie
Everyone you loved is a death-burden
So you take comfort in him
And you are receptive to stark wishes
No longer struggling to declare your stand
You would inflict no harm to others
They are unaware and in a loop of futile events
You are everything, they are nothing

Drown in the deep mire
With past desires
Beneath the mire
Drown desire now with you

Lined up verses on dead skin
"The tainted lips of a stranger 
Resting upon hers"

And I embrace bereavement
Everything beloved is shattered anyway
I would devote myself to anyone
I would accept any flaws

thats like half the song =p can be found in the middle of the song.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

*Metallica-The God that failed*

*Pride you took 
Pride you feel 
Pride that you felt when you'd kneel

Not the word 
Not the love 
Not what you thought from above

It feeds 
It grows 
It clouds all that you will know 
Deceit 
Deceive 
Decide just what you believe

I see faith in your eyes 
Never you hear the discouraging lies 
I hear faith in your cries 
Broken is the promise, betrayal 
The healing hand held back by the deepened nail 
Follow the god that failed

Find your peace 
Find your say 
Find the smooth road on your way

Trust you gave 
A child to save 
Left you cold and him in grave

It feeds 
It grows 
It clouds all that you will know 
Deceit 
Deceive 
Decide just what you believe 
I see faith in your eyes 
Never you hear the discouraging lies 
I hear faith in your cries 
Broken is the promise, betrayal 
The healing hand held back by the deepened nail 
Follow the god that failed

I see faith in your eyes 
Broken is the promise, betrayal 
The healing hand held back by the deepened nail 
Follow the god that failed

Pride you took 
Pride you feel 
Pride that you felt when you'd kneel

Trust you gave 
A child to save 
Left you cold and him in grave

I see faith in your eyes 
Never you hear the discouraging lies 
I hear faith in your cries 
Broken is the promise, betrayal 
The healing hand held back by the deepened nail 
Follow the god that failed 
Follow the god that failed 
Broken is the promise, betrayal 
Betrayal

*


----------



## Ryan (Oct 20, 2007)

Jeremy-Pearl Jam


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

*Metallica-Some kind of monster

These are the eyes that can't see me
These are the hands that drop your trust
These are the boots that kick you around
This is the tongue that speaks on the inside
These are the ears that ring with hate
This is the face that'll never change
This is the fist that grinds you down
This is the voice of silence no more

These are the legs in circles run
This is the beating you'll never know
These are the lips that taste no freedom
This is the feel that's not so safe
This is the face that you'll never change
This is the god that ain't so pure
This is the god that is not pure
This is the voice of silence no more

We the people
Are we the people?

Some kind of monster
This monster lives

This is the face that stones you cold
This is the moment that needs to breathe
These are the claws that scratch these wounds
This is the pain that never leaves
This is the tongue that whips you down
This is the burden of every man
These are the screams that pierce your skin
This is the voice of silence no more

This is the test of flesh and soul
This is the trap that smells so good
This is the flood that drains these eyes
These are the looks that chill to the bone
These are the fears that swing over head
These are the weights that hold you down
This is the end that will never end
This is the voice of silence no more

We the people
Are we the people?

Some kind of monster
This monster lives

This is the cloud that swallows trust
This is the black that uncolors us
This is the face that you hide from
This is the mask that comes undone

Ominous
I'm in us
*


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

The Monster Mash 
by
Bobby Pickett

I was working in the lab late one night 
When my eyes beheld an eerie sight 
For my monster from his slab began to rise 
And suddenly to my surprise

He did the mash 
He did the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
He did the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
He did the mash 
He did the monster mash

From my laboratory in the castle east 
To the master bedroom where the vampires feast 
The ghouls all came from their humble abodes 
To get a jolt from my electrodes

They did the mash 
They did the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
They did the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
They did the mash 
They did the monster mash

The zombies were having fun 
The party had just begun 
The guests included Wolf Man 
Dracula and his son

The scene was rockin', all were digging the sounds 
Igor on chains, backed by his baying hounds 
The coffin-bangers were about to arrive 
With their vocal group, "The Crypt-Kicker Five"

They played the mash 
They played the monster mash 
The monster mash 
It was a graveyard smash 
They played the mash 
It caught on in a flash 
They played the mash 
They played the monster mash

Out from his coffin, Drac's voice did ring 
Seems he was troubled by just one thing 
He opened the lid and shook his fist 
And said, "Whatever happened to my Transylvania twist?"

It's now the mash 
It's now the monster mash 
The monster mash 
And it's a graveyard smash 
It's now the mash 
It's caught on in a flash 
It's now the mash 
It's now the monster mash

Now everything's cool, Drac's a part of the band 
And my monster mash is the hit of the land 
For you, the living, this mash was meant too 
When you get to my door, tell them Boris sent you

Then you can mash 
Then you can monster mash 
The monster mash 
And do my graveyard smash 
Then you can mash 
You'll catch on in a flash 
Then you can mash 
Then you can monster mash


----------



## Rebel-punk (Jan 3, 2009)

The Automatic: Monster


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

*i-Monster-Who is she.*

*[Refr?o]
Oh who is she ?
A misty memory
A haunting face,
Is she a lost embrace ?

Am I in love with just a theme ?
Or is Ayesha just a dream ?
A mystery
Oh who is she ?

[Refr?o]

I call her name
Across an endless plain
She'll answer me
Where ever she may be

[Refr?o]

Somewhere across the sea of time
A love immortal just like mine
Will come to me eternally

Immortal she
Return to me*


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Evanescence- My Immortal


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Foo fighters- Still.

If you'd like to walk a while
We could waste the day
Follow me into the trees
I will lead the way

Bring some change up to the bridge
Bring some alcohol
There we'll make a final wish
Just before the fall

Promise I will be forever yours
Promise not to say another word
Never mind whats done is done
Always was a lucky one

Watch the sunrise all alone
Sitting on the tracks
Hear the train come roaring in
Never coming back

Laying quiet in the grass
Everything is still
River stones and broken bones
Scattered on the hill

Promise I will be forever yours
Promise not to say another word
Never mind whats done is done
Always was a lucky one

Promise I will be forever yours
Promise not to say another word
Here forever deep beneath the dirt
Never mind, whats done is done
Always was a lucky one


----------

